# What? no Amazon (at all) on Roamio? (newbie user)



## srwdc1 (Sep 24, 2014)

apologies for the newbie question (newbie to Tivo). If this is answered in another thread, please point me in that direction.

We're not heavy TV users. When the kids went off to college, we "cut the cord" and stopped paying $80/month to RCN (our cable company in the DC area) and only used our OTA rooftop antenna and streaming from Netflix and Amazon direct to the Sony TV with its built in Netflix and Amazon apps.

Then, the lack of a "tv guide" and no easy way to record the OTA shows (my wife is hooked on "Scandal") led me to TIVO. esp the articles in August 2014 about the new Roamio OTA box ($50). I could not find the $50 box anywhere so bought the basic Roamio at $169 (Amazon) (there was the Tivo price of $200-50, + 10 shipping = $160, but I went with Amazon for quicker shipping). Articles in CNET and elsewhere said the Roamio OTA had Amazon Instant Video (but not Amazon Prime, I get it.)

So, the box arrived yesterday, and I finally got it hooked up and found the OTA channels. (setup was not easy, but that's another story....) And I got it to recognize my Netflix account. Yay! Two out of three. (OTA and netflix)

Here's the question-- the Tivo Menu has an "amazon instant video" link (next to the Netflix, HuluPlus, YouTube) links, but the Amazon link DOES NOT WORK.

How can they have an Amazon link but it doesn't work-- it brings up a screen about "check back in a few hours, etc...."

Then I found this phrase on Tivo *"Regulatory changes made by the FCC on January 1, 2014, made Amazon Instant Video incompatible with Roamio Series DVRs manufactured after that date."*

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/253/kw/amazon.

then I found the lame "sticker on the box" covering up the amazon video logo.

REALLY? What's going on?

Is there a workaround ? 
(registering via one of the "older" devices on Amazon.com? )
(waiting for the "fall update?" of Tivo software?)
(find a "used" basic Roamio?)
(complain to CNET and other users about incorrect statements in their reviews not mentioning this...)

Otherwise, I'm back to a clumsy approach to watch my content:
1. TIVO -> TV for *OTA *and *Netflix*
2. Sony TV itself with its builtin *Amazon *App for Prime and $rental.
(meaning two remotes, two interfaces, etc... )

grrrr.... I thought Tivo would be the "one box to rule them all" . Especially for the $15/month I'm paying which is basically for the tv guide function.

Thanks in advance. and again, apologies if this is an "easy question" (but the "easy answer" eludes me...)

--Steve


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You came to the right place. 

An unintended consequence of a federal mandate has the amazon app disabled on new boxes until CC can be added to content. Fortunately, it appears we should have a new Amazon app (including PRIME, which is not available for Tivo at all) soon, and hope is that the CC issue will be addressed. But, it is not a sure thing at this point.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I think I have read that if you register it on Amazon as a device that it should still work. Do some more research here, or wait for the update as suggested.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I am somewhat confused. While Amazon does not show up under "My Shows", it is still available as a "Video Provider" and does show up under "Find TV, Movies, & Videos".

This is on a Roamio running latest release.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

A new Amazon app is coming, hopefully before the end of the year.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> I am somewhat confused. While Amazon does not show up under "My Shows", it is still available as a "Video Provider" and does show up under "Find TV, Movies, & Videos".
> 
> This is on a Roamio running latest release.


It you already had a box, Amazon remains. Only new boxes had this treatment.


----------



## srwdc1 (Sep 24, 2014)

... as others have said, the user interface is like, 10 years ago!

You have to go to amazon and "register" one of the old (year 2010) Tivo devices-- it asks for your Tivo login, then "links" your Tivo and Amazon accounts. 

the Netflix interface on Tivo Roamio is excellent--- better than streaming to a 2013-model Sony TV. 

The Amazon interface on Tivo Roamio is like my old RCN cable box of about 10 years ago. Can't "search" for anything. My "amazon watchlist" or "video library" is not on the Tivo. you have to go to your online Amazon account, (via laptop), then buy a show or rent a show, then you have to "push" it (download it) to the Tivo which takes an hour or so.

Really?

I'll keep the two-interfaces: Tivo for OTA channels and Netflix, ethernet-to- Sony TV for Amazon (instant streaming). Two remotes, two ways to remember.

Still looking, in vain for now, for "one box to rule them all"

by the way, how do I turn off Tivo's automatically choosing and recording shows it "thinks" I might like? (Tivo Suggestions)
I prefer to make my own choices, thank you. 

Glad this forum is here.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Suggestions are awesome, there is really no downside. Some disable them, but do not realize they don't take space away from recordings and get better with time (al la thumbs).

A new amazon app is coming, so just chill and wait for the new goodness.

"one box" is old hype from an older box. You can drop that.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

srwdc1 said:


> ...
> 
> by the way, how do I turn off Tivo's automatically choosing and recording shows it "thinks" I might like? (Tivo Suggestions)
> I prefer to make my own choices, thank you.


Settings->Recording>TiVo Suggestions->No, don't record TiVo suggestions.

Turning off suggestions is the second thing I do when customizing a newly setup TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Suggestions are awesome, there is really no downside. Some disable them, but do not realize they don't take space away from recordings and get better with time (al la thumbs).


I am perfectly aware of how they work, and I still don't want them. They clutter up the NPL and would be spectacularly annoying on a shared TiVo.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You have over 5,000 posts. My comment was for the OP, who likely does not know how they work.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> Settings->Recording>TiVo Suggestions->No, don't record TiVo suggestions.
> 
> Turning off suggestions is the second thing I do when customizing a newly setup TiVo.


I used to turn off suggestions too, but very very recently, they've let me realize how VAGUE the free space meter on the Tivo is.. (Don't get me wrong, I still am one of those who VERY VERY VERY much appreciates it, and wish it was there 10 years ago.)

Especially with new shows starting up, and I've been recording _more_ in HD (in many other threads, I've said I record most stuff in SD for disk space reasons, and STILL offload stuff to an external drive)... But recently, I've noticed that I can get to 100% and still have some suggestions there.

This is on a stock Premiere 4 and stock Roamio Plus. The P4 seems to have much fewer (though low teens) suggestions at "100%", the Roamio can have more. I'm still not intentionally pushing the limits, but I'm glad I still had suggestions on when I first saw 100% and freaked out, since I could tell that I AFAIK didn't actually lose any of my recordings. (Yes, I went through and watched/nuked a bunch of stuff.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> You have over 5,000 posts. My comment was for the OP, who likely does not know how they work.


Then why not just tell him how they work rather than saying "there is no downside"? IMHO, _*most*_, if not all, of the people who disable suggestions know exactly how they work and, like the OP (and myself) "prefer to make (their) own choices, thank you."


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I see a downside to Suggestions, even though I keep them on. 

I like being able to recover shows I've deleted if I change my mind, but Suggestions bump recently deleted shows from being retained.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

Just activated a mini and ran into this issue too. Amazon works on my Roamios but not my mini. Hope the new app comes out soon as the TV I'm using has no suitable second input for a roku etc.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

senorgregster said:


> Just activated a mini and ran into this issue too. Amazon works on my Roamios but not my mini. Hope the new app comes out soon as the TV I'm using has no suitable second input for a roku etc.


Is the TV 20 years old?


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

senorgregster said:


> Just activated a mini and ran into this issue too. Amazon works on my Roamios but not my mini. Hope the new app comes out soon as the TV I'm using has no suitable second input for a roku etc.


One solution is to download it on the Roamio and then you can watch via the Mini. You just can't search and download via the Mini.

- Merg


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> One solution is to download it on the Roamio and then you can watch via the Mini. You just can't search and download via the Mini.
> 
> - Merg


Are you sure? Last time I tried, I wasn't able to stream it to the mini. It has been a while though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Suggestions are awesome, there is really no downside. Some disable them, but do not realize they don't take space away from recordings and get better with time (al la thumbs).
> 
> A new amazon app is coming, so just chill and wait for the new goodness.
> 
> "one box" is old hype from an older box. You can drop that.


They don't take space away but content will get deleted sooner since the box gets filled up with suggestions. At least this was the case when i had it setup before. I found many of my older shows getting deleted automatcially. While without suggestions they never get deleted unless I get near 100% use.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Suggestions should only delete suggestions and clear out the deleted items folder. Never had anything else ever deleted due to a suggestion.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yes, you're agreeing with everyone else..

Though as I said in another thread -- I have recently realized just HOW inaccurate the space meter bar is. My stock Roamio Plus has gotten to "100%", while still having Suggestions, AND STILL RECORDING SUGGESTIONS (though likely deleting other suggestions to do so).

I'm glad that it is being conservative in its estimate, but it's a bit too much..

(BTW, 3 TB drive on the way to put in this weekend!)


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

socrplyr said:


> Are you sure? Last time I tried, I wasn't able to stream it to the mini. It has been a while though.


You can't play an Amazon download from a Mini through the Mini's menus. However, if you have the iOS TiVo app (and perhaps Android as well, haven't tried it) you can select the Mini as the default box and then the Amazon downloads show as playable and play on the Mini just fine.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Is the TV 20 years old?


As good as 

I think i have a work around. The TV only has 1 HDMI. I just need to move a different Roku (I've somehow collected 5 now) with different outputs to that TV as long as the other TVs have available inputs for different a Roku. Not my preferred set up but it should work. I would still prefer a single box and it sounds like it is on its way so really not a big deal.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

senorgregster said:


> As good as
> 
> I think i have a work around. The TV only has 1 HDMI. I just need to move a different Roku (I've somehow collected 5 now) with different outputs to that TV as long as the other TVs have available inputs for different a Roku. Not my preferred set up but it should work. I would still prefer a single box and it sounds like it is on its way so really not a big deal.


You could also just buy a cheap HDMI switch.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You could also just buy a cheap HDMI switch.


Already have one but for this particularly room I just want a nice simple clean set up (single remote etc - I have a bunch of Logitechs so at a pinch I could do the switch with that). But you are absolutely right, a switch would work well.


----------



## srwdc1 (Sep 24, 2014)

I was looking through my prior posts, and seems my first one as a newbie was about Amazon Instant Video. 

a few weeks after that post back in Sept 2014, there was a software upgrade, that this Community noted and publicized, and that fixed it!!

have been a satisfied user since. Apologies, I should have come back and reported that the problem was resolved.

(now if I can just find a way to convert my $15/month to an "all in", but I have the Roamio Basic (OTA + cable card, but I don't use the cable card). I guess I could buy the Roamio OTA Lifetime for $300, maybe sell this Roamio basic, and the $15/month will be paid up in only 20 months. 

Other than the Cable Card slot, the Roamio Basic and the Roamio OTA seemt to be the same....

Thanks again for such a great Community.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

srwdc1 said:


> I was looking through my prior posts, and seems my first one as a newbie was about Amazon Instant Video. a few weeks after that post back in Sept 2014, there was a software upgrade, that this Community noted and publicized, and that fixed it!! have been a satisfied user since. Apologies, I should have come back and reported that the problem was resolved. (now if I can just find a way to convert my $15/month to an "all in", but I have the Roamio Basic (OTA + cable card, but I don't use the cable card). I guess I could buy the Roamio OTA Lifetime for $300, maybe sell this Roamio basic, and the $15/month will be paid up in only 20 months. Other than the Cable Card slot, the Roamio Basic and the Roamio OTA seemt to be the same.... Thanks again for such a great Community.


If you buy the ota just keep the basic model and pull the Cablecard bracket out of it and put it in your new OTA unit which will make it the same as a base model capable of antenna and cable with lifetime service.


----------

